# Farley and Fuse bikepacking



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

Finally got out this year for an overnighter. The 2014 Trek Farley setup with sweetroll, saddle, frame, racks and micro panniers, the Specialized Fuse with frame saddle and a dry bag strapped to the bars.

Blog with pics about it here:

10/22-23 Weekend in Pics | mtbNJ.com


----------

